# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Brushless motor + esc + propeller

## thanasis 1

Πωλουνται:

4x SUNNYSKY Angel A2212-15 800KV Brushless Motor
4x esc hobbyfans 30a
2x Carbon Nylon 10x4.5" propeller (cw-ccw)

40euro.

Ευχαριστω.

----------

